# Ladies, What do you think about this sweet idea?



## spyece (Jan 21, 2012)

hello, i would like to know what do you think of this sweet idea. please only female opinions

I was thinking of reserving a wall in the final home that i buy for love statements, when i get married to the right girl i was thinking of using the reserved wall to write love or appreciating statements for each other. anything i liked about her, what i liked about the time is spent with her recently... i will write it on the wall when she is not around with permanent ink/pen for her to read when i am not around only the good stuffs and she should do the same for me, the rules are

only write only good stuffs,
no questions,
no two or more statements,
must write on it only when i am not around and Vice Versa,
must read my quote when i am not around,
must not express or reply in talks to the statements written on wall but only by reply on wall,
statements must be only one after another,
i mean one she will write and once i will. i was thinking this wall will create a good memory for us every time we look at it we will make us realize about all the good times we had, good things we did together and things we love each other for.

So what do you think about this, how much would you rate it on 1 to 10, would you like it if you husband does such thing for you?also any suggestions are most welcome.

*considering we are gonna live in that place forever.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I'd give it a 3 out of 10 with 10 being the best idea. 

It doesn't appeal to me. It sounds like something I would have done when I was a teenager.  
Also there are too many rules. If I did something like this, I wouldn't use a wall which would have to be painted over. I'd probably use something attached to the wall so the wall isn't ruined and no rules other than just saying something sweet.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

spyece said:


> the rules are
> 
> only write only good stuffs,
> no questions,
> ...





Well, I wish you the best in finding a woman who wants writing all over the wall of her home and is willing to adhere to your list of rules. I guess if you find someone like that, you will have found "Ms. Right."

When I was about four years old, I got out my Crayolas and did some lovely "art work" on my bedroom wall. The result? A very sore bottom, and my dad muttering while he had to paint over the mess.

Honestly, I don't know of any women who would be wild about your idea. Sounds like the type of stuff we did in high school - or freshman year at college.

Why not just buy a memory book, and keep photos, along with comments from you and your partner? I would NOT be pleased with anyone writing on the walls of my home. No matter how much in love we might be.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

I think it's a very cute idea, and depending on where it is in your house, it could work. I just doubt that your future wife would want that to be one of the main walls that people see when they are over. 

I also like the idea of a book. The book is at least portable so in the event you would have to leave your house and move for any reason, you wouldn't lose the memories...

It would totally be a person by person thing...some people wouldn't like having writing on their walls, any walls, and some people wouldn't mind. Personally if my H wanted to set aside a wall in our room or our closet or something, we have small walk-in closets, I would totally be cool with that. I mean in my main living room my daughter covered a corner with drawings, on paper, floor to ceiling and designated it "her corner" and of course my son did the same in the opposite corner....it stays there, I like the individuality it brings to my house, it shows it's _our_ home....


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I like the idea of a book as well. It's something you can take with you. Pust it's private.

For this idea to be real, real feeling need to be allowed even if they are 100% positive. Just think how depressing it would be if you went through a bad time and nothing was added to the wall for a long time .. and anyone who visited your home could see this...

There are some very nice bound diary books that would work well.


----------



## nomoretogive (Oct 29, 2011)

As a woman, I agree with the other folks. The whole wall thing probably isn't the best way/place to express your love, and there are way too many rules. Things like that should be spontaneous and with so many rules, I would constantly asking myself, "Wait, does this fit in the rules? What do I need to change?" and then the whole purpose gets lost. Plus, there are things I would be likely to write on there that I wouldn't want people coming to my house to see. 

Definitely agree that maybe a memory book or something along those lines is a much better idea. 

I don't know why, but just as I was about to post this, I remember my high school boyfriend stole a five-foot heart from some woodworking place and put it in my yard on Valentine's Day and spray painted our entire front yard with I love you. That was really sweet and something I still remember to this day...but I wouldn't want my husband to do something like that now.


----------



## spyece (Jan 21, 2012)

Hmm... thanks everyone for your honest opinions, ill probably drop this idea, use a memory book or book with best memories pictures and stuf.

Thanks.


----------

